# Had to re-seat CPU Heatsink, Now Huge Problems...



## DMNYC (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey guys, hope you can offer some help in some way...

My computer is a custom build (specs below).

Yesterday I came home to find that my Graphics card was being noisy which it had been for the last month, on and off the fan would just make a ton of noise until I tapped my computer or hit it lightly... this time it wouldnt shut up, so I turned off my computer removed the GFX card, and dusted down the fan and every fan in my computer. Anyway I turned it back on to find that my CPU fan was reading temp of 80 C... PC Probe and Speedfan both confirmed this. It was running fine, and dropped to 74C, but this still was scary.

So I decided to re-seat my CPU and bought some arctic silver 5 thermal paste.

I cleaned off what was left from the thermal pad that came with the CPU, very meticulously so there was no residue left, then applied the AS5 thermal paste and re-attched the heatsink fan. 

NOW, This is where I made an idiot move. I accidentally plugged up and turned on my computer FORGETTING to reattach the Heatsink Fan to the Mobo, so after watching the fan on the CPU heatsink not running I immediatly turned it off, probably after 6-8 seconds of the computer being on without the heatsink plugged in. 

I plugged it in and tried again, and I heard NO beeps, and didnt get any signal from the monitor... The CD drive and the graphics card started up but I still recieved no signal or beep. I tried removing the battery on the MOBO and reinserting, and still no signal.

ANY ADVICE? I have no idea what the problem could be :4-dontkno


Specs:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe 2.4GHz LGA 775
COOLER MASTER Centurion 5 CAC-T05-UB SECC Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
ASUS P5B LGA 775 Intel P965 Express ATX
Seagate Barracuda 7200 250GB 7200 RPM
CORSAIR 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300)
Antec TRUEPOWERII TPII-550 ATX12V 550W
ASUS EAX550GE/TD/256M Radeon X550 256MB 128-bit DDR PCI Express x16 Video Card


----------



## DMNYC (Nov 7, 2007)

any help?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a cmos reset
did you reapply the paste correctly
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
reseat the ram you may have knocked it while you were working inside easily done


----------



## DMNYC (Nov 7, 2007)

ahhh, Ok I will.

I have no idea how to reset the CMOS. I took the battery out of the MoBo and put it back in, if that's how you do it? There is no instructions in the manual on how to reset it, they only tell you how to reset the internal clock.

I followed those instructions from Arctic Silver down to a tee on the thermal paste.

Tonight I guess the only thing to do is make sure the RAM is in there and reconnect everything to the MoBo again.

Only thing that really bothers is me not hearing ANY beeps. What could that mean?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

lost
psu
mb
ram not seated
unplug the power lead
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pins 2 and 3 and then back to pins 1 and 2
relace the battery
replug in the power lead
start the computer
what do the fans do when you push the on button
is the m/b light glowing


----------



## DMNYC (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah the fans all start.

I tried what you suggested with the battery and the jumper as well... it didnt seem to help.

I will check to make sure my memory is seated properly


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I am sorry to inform you but there is a very good chance the you fried the cpu however you should try a bench test in my sig to make sure nothing in the case is afecting the computers abiltiy to boot.


----------



## DMNYC (Nov 7, 2007)

Sigh... How could I have fried it?

It was only on for about 8 seconds... and the heatsink was ON it, just the fan wasnt on...

Anyway I just reseated AGAIN, with a new thermal paste job. The last one looked perfect and had a nice round square of paste. I checked underneath the CPU (where the pins are) and there was no paste there or on the motherboard or anything...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

W8 was there thermal paste in there when you turned it on without a fan? if so then you most likely did not fry it but a cpu will burn up with out a heatsink


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok yeh try a long cmos reset unplug and leave the battery out for 30 min pop battery back in and plug in and boot


----------



## DMNYC (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok, I'm gonna try that now.

Yeah I had thermal paste in their.

The situation was I had just taken off the heatsink, scraped off the remains of the thermal pad that came with it, reattached the heatsink to the CPU WITH NEW thermal paste, just forgot to plug the fan into the MoBo, so the heatsink was all connected etc WITH Thermal paste, just the fan wasnt spinning for about 8 seconds until I quickly turned it off.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i did that to it just took 30 min for the cmos reset to work then i was good lol


----------



## DMNYC (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah i'm waiting on it now got another like 10 minutes or so


----------



## DMNYC (Nov 7, 2007)

No luck (sigh)

Same thing.

All the fans started, the CDRW Drive and the HD drives started up but no beep or signal to the moniter


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uplug the drives and see if it posts
borrow a psu to try in it


----------



## DMNYC (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey guys, for those who still care...

I took it into the shop and they tested it out in front of me for about 5 minutes, and basically came to the conclusion that something was wrong with the MoBo.

Also the guy pointed out that it appeared as if one side of the little case for the CPU was slightly bent which was strange, maybe because it got too hot.

So now i'm in the process of I guess RMAing my Asus p5b Mobo, which is hard to do because asus is hard to figure out. They posted a "technical support" number off their main contact number, and it ends up leading to a little old lady in Indiana who requests kindly that you please stop calling her.

I just have the feeling that I will not be able to or have the determination to get this thing RMA'd... in which case i'll need a new MoBo.

What do you guys suggest? The guy at the store suggest a "intel 335(?)... He said Asus boards werent really that great, unless your into overclocking and stuff.

I'll probably end up also getting a new CPU heatsink, although i'm not sure that I need one. I figure I might as well for an extra 30 bucks.

Ahhh well, thx for your help guys... now begins the long hard process of building the PC back from scratch, waiting on parts, troubleshooting, and worst of all NOT having a PC for about 2 weeks


----------

